# GLOSSYBOX June 2014 - *Spoilers*



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

Found this little gem on the gift box page, what do you all think it will be? American made products? Whatever it is I can't wait! May has been so great with Bergdorf Goodman, I'm hoping for a great June box too!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

After April, I was so pissed and figured I'd cancel after my 3 month sub ends in June. But considering they seem to be shipping way faster this month, I might not! I guess June will be the deciding box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> After April, I was so pissed and figured I'd cancel after my 3 month sub ends in June. But considering they seem to be shipping way faster this month, I might not! I guess June will be the deciding box!


Yeah April was pretty bad, I was ready to cancel and be done. And even after the May reveal I wasn't excited until the gift cards would stack and I looked at Bergdorf Goodman and saw all the shinies! I'm excited about Glossybox again!


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 23, 2014)

I love this box already! 

Funny too that they know perfectly well they won't get a July box delivered by July 4.


----------



## Kookymama (May 23, 2014)

I also noticed GLOSSYBOX is posting hair products on their facebook page.  Wish I knew how to paste a photo.   Products are by Phillip B, Alterna and Rusk.  It seems to be a bit random of a post so, I am guessing its a hint.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I also noticed GLOSSYBOX is posting hair products on their facebook page.  Wish I knew how to paste a photo.   Products are by Phillip B, Alterna and Rusk.  It seems to be a bit random of a post so, I am guessing its a hint.


They post things like that all the time, I don't remember ever seeing one of those and it being something we saw later, but I'd have to look at the previous ones to be sure.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

This is their new cover photo on Facebook


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I also noticed GLOSSYBOX is posting hair products on their facebook page.  Wish I knew how to paste a photo.   Products are by Phillip B, Alterna and Rusk.  It seems to be a bit random of a post so, I am guessing its a hint.


Oh man, I really don't care for hair products. XD But since June is the last month of my three-month sub, I'll still be getting this box. Hopefully the contents will be awesome because I really like the box design and want more than one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is their new cover photo on Facebook


I might just order a gift box just to get a second box. XDDD


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 23, 2014)

Ok, I haven't even gotten my 1st box yet and I like the looks of this new box.

Have I become a box collector?

I will try a June box, to see what an average month should look like.

I'm not canceling yet.


----------



## Justine1988 (May 23, 2014)

Another Facebook photo


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 23, 2014)

Ohh I am looking forward to this! 

June is the last month in my 6 month subscription.  I was thinking to cancel but I don't know that I'll really be able to...MOST of the boxes have been really great and I haven't had any shipping issues really....they come late, I get it....as long as it shows up I am happy and I like my boxes being spread out because I seem to have an addiction to getting things in the mail lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 23, 2014)

June is my birthday, but it's a week before July 4th. Thanks for the cute box, GlossyBox!


----------



## SaraP (May 23, 2014)

Love the box


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 23, 2014)

The box is gorgeous, and maybe I'm being cynical but I'm guessing they know they'll get lots of cancellations since they tend to sell month-to-month and probably lots of people are going to cancel so they're trying to get interest in the next month


----------



## feisty1 (May 23, 2014)

Love that box! Can't wait !


----------



## klg534 (May 23, 2014)

I saw a spoiler on instagram a photo of Ayres packing things for glossybox and its tagged with #glossyboxus. They said this exactly "Take a look at our production line manufacturing our Patagonia Body Butter 1 oz for @glossuboxus


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I saw a spoiler on instagram a photo of Ayres packing things for glossybox and its tagged with #glossyboxus. They said this exactly "Take a look at our production line manufacturing our Patagonia Body Butter 1 oz for @glossuboxus


Here's the photo: "Take a look at our production line manufacturing our Patagonia Body Butter 1oz for @glossybox_us #ayresbeauty #glossybox #glossyboxus"


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2014)

Oooooo, I'm intrigued so far!


----------



## Shalott (May 23, 2014)

I redeemed Glossydots, so I will be getting a June box no matter what. Definitely getting excited for it!


----------



## jednashley (May 23, 2014)

How can they have June spoilers when I haven't known anyone to recieve the may box...I hate their shipping!  I got my April box like 2 weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (May 23, 2014)

DAT BOX!

I want it.

But I hope it's not all going to be hair and skincare.


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 23, 2014)

jednashley said:


> How can they have June spoilers when I haven't known anyone to recieve the may box...I hate their shipping!  I got my April box like 2 weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my May boxes today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a miracle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

I might -- *might* -- have to see if I can find someone to order a gift box for me if they're only going to be $15 and in that particular box.  I don't want to actually resubscribe, but getting a one-off might be tolerable.  But probably not.  More debating will be necessary.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

jednashley said:


> How can they have June spoilers when I haven't known anyone to recieve the may box...I hate their shipping!  I got my April box like 2 weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


April was pretty bad, but it seems since they moved their warehouse (which was the reason for the April delay) that this month is going much smoother. And I have to be honest, compared to other companies on the east coast *cough*Birchbox*cough*, the shipping on my Glossybox almost always takes less than a week. They just always pack and ship around this time of the month, Glossybox is just a later in the month shipper. I don't mind too much since it means my box arrivals are spread out throughout the month.


----------



## jennm149 (May 23, 2014)

I really like the look of that box -- it will look so cute with my Best of Britain box from last summer.  And I never got an Ayres product when BB (I think) was sampling them, so that's something to look forward to.

Wonder if there will be something from Whiphand cosmetics?  Part of the Detroit renaissance, etc.  It's makeup, so not an entire box of hair and skin products.


----------



## Boadicea (May 23, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I saw a spoiler on instagram a photo of Ayres packing things for glossybox and its tagged with #glossyboxus. They said this exactly "Take a look at our production line manufacturing our Patagonia Body Butter 1 oz for @glossuboxus


Ayres is made in the US, so maybe it fits in with the American Flag box.


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2014)

GB Germany is doing the same theme for June I wonder if they are sending similar products in both boxes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

There's a promo for the June box! The code HAIR gets you a full sized NIOXIN Diamax Hair Thickener which is apparently a $50 retail value.

I've eyed that at Ulta and wanted to try it for the last year so I think I'm going to get a second box since it's basically getting that product half price plus 5 other things and a cute box. So I sent myself a referral link and was going to sign up with a different email. My question is does anyone know if using ebates (I have the button on my toolbar) voids out referral links or if both will work?

ETA it's actually $38.50 at Ulta but it's still cheaper with a GB!


----------



## janessapk (May 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> There's a promo for the June box! The code HAIR gets you a full sized NIOXIN Diamax Hair Thickener which is apparently a $50 retail value.
> 
> I've eyed that at Ulta and wanted to try it for the last year so I think I'm going to get a second box since it's basically getting that product half price plus 5 other things and a cute box. So I sent myself a referral link and was going to sign up with a different email. My question is does anyone know if using ebates (I have the button on my toolbar) voids out referral links or if both will work?
> 
> ETA it's actually $38.50 at Ulta but it's still cheaper with a GB!


Used the code, thanks! Wasn't even tempted to buy this box until I saw the code. Oy.


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2014)

I broke down and resub'd for the month, just because of that hair promo.  Plus, I found out that someone actually used my referral and I will hit the 1000 points with this box!!  Yeah.  free box soon.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> My question is does anyone know if using ebates (I have the button on my toolbar) voids out referral links or if both will work?


And to answer my own question, I tried it and it worked! Just got confirmation of $2.75 back plus 200 glossydots to my main account! Not bad at all. Especially with the Nioxin! Yay!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

Also, for the record, I just found this other site topcashback.com that is like ebates too. For Glossybox, they give $5.50 back but I don't think they have the HAIR promo with that one.


----------



## princess2010 (May 24, 2014)

This is the first time I've wanted a box just for the box! Super cute!!!


----------



## SaraP (May 24, 2014)

Wow 5.50! That makes it 15.50 a month...not bad. After my $12 a month yearly sub ends (living social deal) I will have to remember this!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> Wow 5.50! That makes it 15.50 a month...not bad. After my $12 a month yearly sub ends (living social deal) I will have to remember this!


Wow that Living Social one was a good deal!


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

I redeemed my Glossydots for the June box.  But I want that HAIR coupon code!  I hope this isn't the start of my downward spiral into multiple Glossybox subs


----------



## sylarana (May 25, 2014)

I resubscribed with the code (May was my last box on the Living Social Deal). Does the code show anywhere in our accounts? It said the code was applied, but I can't find any documentation of it after buying the box. Wonder if I should ask CS about it ..

Has anyone ordered a box with code before? Does it usually work without appearing anywhere in the account info?


----------



## Saffyra (May 25, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I resubscribed with the code (May was my last box on the Living Social Deal). Does the code show anywhere in our accounts? It said the code was applied, but I can't find any documentation of it after buying the box. Wonder if I should ask CS about it ..
> 
> Has anyone ordered a box with code before? Does it usually work without appearing anywhere in the account info?


If it says it applied then it worked.  I wish it showed somewhere in the account info that it was added to your order but it doesn't.  You should get it inside your box with everything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 25, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I resubscribed with the code (May was my last box on the Living Social Deal). Does the code show anywhere in our accounts? It said the code was applied, but I can't find any documentation of it after buying the box. Wonder if I should ask CS about it ..
> 
> Has anyone ordered a box with code before? Does it usually work without appearing anywhere in the account info?


Yeah, it doesn't show anywhere. I was worried I wouldn't get my BeautyBlender last time and not only did I get it, but they accidentally put one in my other box that I got with the My Subscription Addiction 3 month code too.


----------



## sylarana (May 25, 2014)

Thanks ... then I'll just wait and see. The box itself looks awesome .. love the design!


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 27, 2014)

My May box is still in packing, and the gift box I ordered is still in Pay.  Both better get here before the gift cards expire!


----------



## sparklegirl (May 28, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> And to answer my own question, I tried it and it worked! Just got confirmation of $2.75 back plus 200 glossydots to my main account! Not bad at all. Especially with the Nioxin! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did this one time- used a code for a product and ebates. Initially, I got my $2.75 cash back and te code was applied. A few days later the cash back was taken away because I had used a code that wasn't on the ebates site. So hopefully you get to keep you cash back!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 28, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I did this one time- used a code for a product and ebates. Initially, I got my $2.75 cash back and te code was applied. A few days later the cash back was taken away because I had used a code that wasn't on the ebates site. So hopefully you get to keep you cash back!


That part I've done before and it worked fine. The Nioxin code was actually on ebates. I was more worried that clicking the ebates button would void the referral link I used.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

I can't wait for this box!!  The box design looks SO great - these are the BEST boxes ever.  I need more spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (May 29, 2014)

sparklegirl said:


> I did this one time- used a code for a product and ebates. Initially, I got my $2.75 cash back and te code was applied. A few days later the cash back was taken away because I had used a code that wasn't on the ebates site. So hopefully you get to keep you cash back!


This happens (sometimes) when you use a code not on the Ebates site. If they have the code listed there you will be fine, use a code not listed and the*y can remove the credit. This happened to me on a $400 Sephora order :scared:


----------



## sugarstarlet (May 29, 2014)

excited! The Patagonia cream looks nice.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 29, 2014)

Ohhh I might have to resub for this with the HAIR code! I kind of just want the box. Although, I do really like Ayres' body butter, too.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 1, 2014)

I love Glossybox boxes for storage but this one is so cute it definitely won't be just sitting under my vanity holding samples!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

Where are the spoiler coming from??



sugarstarlet said:


> excited! The Patagonia cream looks nice.


Where is this spoiler?



sugarstarlet said:


> excited! The Patagonia cream looks nice.





allistra44 said:


> Ohhh I might have to resub for this with the HAIR code! I kind of just want the box. Although, I do really like Ayres' body butter, too.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> Where are the spoiler coming from??
> 
> Where is this spoiler?


http://instagram.com/p/oCAHUSMY_K/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

@@ikecarus Thanks! Sorry for the messed up post, mobile is killing me!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@ikecarus Thanks! Sorry for the messed up post, mobile is killing me!


You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And lol I can't even use mobile anymore XD


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

I generally only use mobile to read and post photos...but ya it's a pain!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2014)

Does everyone see this at the top of the page on the desktop version?


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Does everyone see this at the top of the page on the desktop version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!  My fingers are crossed that it will be in time for reveals here, so we don't have to go through everything Allistra did to get pictures up.


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm actually not a fan of Ayers.... The sample I got in my birchbox is about the worst smelling product I have ever received... Of course, scent is totally personal preference. I'm hoping there will be some other good spoilers that come out soon.


----------



## gingerneko (Jun 1, 2014)

sarap said:


> This happens (sometimes) when you use a code not on the Ebates site. If they have the code listed there you will be fine, use a code not listed and the*y can remove the credit. This happened to me on a $400 Sephora order :scared:


Just input the order number and date manually, and they'll credit you. Go to this page: http://www.ebates.com/help/customer_care/wheresmycashback.htm - it's under the Help menu. You can enter the info here.


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 1, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Just input the order number and date manually, and they'll credit you. Go to this page: http://www.ebates.com/help/customer_care/wheresmycashback.htm - it's under the Help menu. You can enter the info here.


Thank You!!  I had no idea I could do this. I am trying it to see if it works!! 

I want the Nioxin so I think I am going to refer myself and go through Ebate. I got the Nioxin before and I am almost out. It works great!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Posted on their facebook...



Spoiler







Looks like at least one thing will be revealed tomorrow!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Posted on their facebook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol - when they showed that box with the hands holding it up, I guessed



Spoiler



nailpolish - and probably red will be one of the colors!


----------



## JenTX (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol - when they showed that box with the hands holding it up, I guessed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if it would be more than one color of that spoiler-hidden item given the spoiler-hidden picture...


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Posted on their facebook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop sending nail polish, Glossybox! XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Please stop sending nail polish, Glossybox! XD


Anyone wanna take bets that it's the blue Color Club they sent in the German box, and a red and white?


----------



## ahannlv (Jun 1, 2014)

If they are sending nail polish - please don't be white! I have given away more white and pale pink polishes in the last 12 months!!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 1, 2014)

So far, I'm going to pass on this box. Not really into body products nor do I need any nail polish. I really like the box design though.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Anyone wanna take bets that it's the blue Color Club they sent in the German box, and a red and white?


Ugh nooooooooo XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ugh nooooooooo XD


I may or may not be a little bitter that my 5 May boxes haven't shipped, and my surveys aren't up yet. Not confident that June will be amazing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I may or may not be a little bitter that my 5 May boxes haven't shipped, and my surveys aren't up yet. Not confident that June will be amazing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What??? I'm so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they ship out soon! (or if possible, are already on their way to you!)


----------



## SaraP (Jun 1, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Just input the order number and date manually, and they'll credit you. Go to this page: http://www.ebates.com/help/customer_care/wheresmycashback.htm - it's under the Help menu. You can enter the info here.


I did do this and they sited terms of service &lt;_&lt; They have given me over $400 back so I still love them :wub:



HelpMeSleep said:


> Posted on their facebook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear god, they send the crappiest nail polish! "Hey Glossybox take a look at Ipsy, they cost 1/2 the price and send me Zoya! Hello???"


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2014)

If the product shown being applied is the product being sent,



Spoiler



it can't be Color Club.  Check out the cap.  It's one of those with an overcap that has been pulled off for easier application.  I don't know what brands have clear undercaps, though.


----------



## liilak (Jun 3, 2014)

The HAIR code plus the box design made me resub.

Have you guys had experience using a free item Glossybox code before?  Do they package it in your normal box?  Does it delay when you get your box?


----------



## SaraP (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know how to copy photos from Instagram but the nail polish if from Strange Beautiful and it's a duo in red and black.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 3, 2014)

The bonus items will come inside the box and will ship as usual. I wish the had a confirmation that you added the code, but if you don't get it contact them via Facebook.



liilak said:


> The HAIR code plus the box design made me resub.
> 
> Have you guys had experience using a free item Glossybox code before?  Do they package it in your normal box?  Does it delay when you get your box?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 3, 2014)

It's official!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 3, 2014)

...and just got this email.....


----------



## dash4 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have to have the box.. that's why I am not unsubbing.. I really do NOT want any more nail polish though.  I am going to be buried in it soon.. at least the colors are a bit more "normal".. If I get another yellow, orange or green nail polish.. I am going to die.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 3, 2014)

dash4 said:


> I have to have the box.. that's why I am not unsubbing.. I really do NOT want any more nail polish though.  I am going to be buried in it soon.. at least the colors are a bit more "normal".. If I get another yellow, orange or green nail polish.. I am going to die.


Haha!  Looks like you're safe on this one!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jun 3, 2014)

Hmmmm. I do like those nail colors and I've always wanted to try Strange Beautiful. I might resub if another good spoiler comes out.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

Yay!  I love blues and I don't have any red polish at all. I'm just starting my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I love the theme, really.  I'm totally going to use these colors and wear them for 4th of July!  Well, if my box gets here in time.  Which this was the first month since I started subscribing that I received my boxes in the month I paid for them so woohoo!


----------



## Andieking (Jun 3, 2014)

Well although I really love the design of the June box, I unsubbed before they would charge me. I don't need anymore nail polish. I got StrangeBeautiful polish in a BoxyCharm and I wasn't too impressed with them. But if the 2nd spoiler is a good one...I may resubscribed. We'll see..


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 3, 2014)

I never heard of StrangeBeautiful, so at least it's something new.  And I already have that Ciate white polish from April, so maybe I'll actually use it now!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2014)

so, it is just the red &amp; blue nailpolish?  No white? huh.  I have no white nailpolish!! I guess I will have to get them - or better yet, swap this!

I have tons of blue nailpolish and dislike red for the most part.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nail polish is my least favorite thing to get in a sub, but this box is free with my glossydots. I hope the rest of the items are nice!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

Ugh more nail polish. =___= I was thinking of getting a second box just for the box itself, but since the first spoiler is nail polish, I'm just going to stick with only one box this month.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't love getting nail polish either. My 12 year old daughter gets that kind of loot from the box.  She loves doing her nails with all the latest and greatest stuff.  She will get a kick out of these colors.  I was one of the lucky ones that got the Snow Virgin Ciate nail polish in April.  :lol:   So, she will have some fun.

Now what's in the box for me?


----------



## JenTX (Jun 3, 2014)

I love nail polish but not crazy about red and I have plenty of blue. Glad i us subbed. Hopefully there aren't any good spoilers so I'm not tempted to re-sub


----------



## DosHermanas (Jun 4, 2014)

I unsubbed after seeing this spoiler. I actually love doing my nails, but I'm tired of getting so much polish from sub boxes. Also, the colors don't really appeal to me.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ugghh... why is glossybox doing this trend of awesome boxes then nailpolish boxes.

Dec: nails inc polish

Jan: beauty blender

Feb: pink polish (can't remember brand)

March: bonus alex and ani bracelet

April: ciate nail polish

May: bg box with bonus gift card

June: nail polish duo


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

i ended up subscribing with the hair code and ebates. I will be giving the nioxin to my mom since she loves it.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't hate polish in sub boxes, since it is one of the cosmetics items I don't really like to spend money on, but I already have a red and a blue polish I like! I guess having a different red is fine, but two blue nail polishes? I am just not that adventurous with my nails.

I really hope there are some better items! Otherwise I will be sad that I redeemed my Glossydots.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 7, 2014)

Noticed this on the Glossybox home page...not very high value this month, at least compared to last month and most months I've subscribed.

ETA: It's almost the same value as April, which we all know how we felt about that   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

I suppose I can't complain much since Mays box was worth a bazillion jillion.  But Aprils box was definitely a dud.  I'm so glad I unsubbed for it.  

I'm keeping June because I refuse to not get that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So the Strange Beautiful is worth $18 and the Ayres is worth.... $4/oz.  Leaving $33 for the rest of the products.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Noticed this on the Glossybox home page...not very high value this month, at least compared to last month and most month's I've subscribed.
> 
> ETA: It's almost the same value as April, which we all know how we felt about that   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


well, I did use the hair promo, so that will help...that is a low value.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 7, 2014)

As long as I will use the products I don't mind the value being more than double what we paid. A high dollar box that contains nothing I'll use isn't fun. The May box was legendary so I feel like every box will be a let down. I'm only getting this one because I had enough Glossydots.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh I LOVE nail polish in sub boxes! Especially when it's brands I've never heard of or have never tried! I've found some fav polishes by trying them out that way, even if I don't like the way they look in the bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 7, 2014)

This is from GB's instagram from two days ago... 






Looks like we might also get a Sumita product this month? (I looked them up and they're based in Southern California, which would go hand in hand with the whole "made in the USA" theme this month).


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

If only we were getting that cute pink wallet thing!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 7, 2014)

@@ikecarus I don't know, I don't think I've ever seen one of their images posted that actually had anything in it we got in a box. Maybe this is the first with the Ayres, but they don't tend to leak their spoilers that way.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@ikecarus I don't know, I don't think I've ever seen one of their images posted that actually had anything in it we got in a box. Maybe this is the first with the Ayres, but they don't tend to leak their spoilers that way.


Haha yeah that makes sense! I'm hoping that the Sumita _isn't_ a spoiler because I already received two of their eyeliners in my Birchboxes two months ago and wasn't really impressed. XD


----------



## britty (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one_* not *_digging the nail polish... I work in an office and definately can't have crazy red, white, and blue nails, this will be given away or swapped for sure.  Kind of a let down, but I'm hopeful that the rest of the box will make up for it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I must take into consideration that any of their boxes will seem lame-o (for a while) after last month's... Oh well, I'll stay positive!


----------



## Esmarelda (Jun 9, 2014)

Glossybox has become my favorite sub.  I adored the May box, and cant wait for June now!  The box itself is adorable.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

2nd sneak peek


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got this email



Spoiler









ETA: sorry, posting from my phone took forever, didn't realize it was posted already


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 10, 2014)

The Rusk product was one of a few items in a photo posted on Facebook at the end of May.  I  think when they show a group of products, like the recent one with the pink bag, it is a bit of a clue.  Meaning, one product will show up in the box at some point.  But, not all of them as shown.

I am happy to give anything a try.  I even liked the April box.  I ended up finding something I love in that box and purchasing.  While the May box had some nice luxury items, I don't think I found anything I have to have.  Ya, just never know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't seem to find where I have been charged for the June box yet.  Its the 10th.  Seems a bit late.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 10, 2014)

Hrrmmm the texture spray makes me want to resub.  I also just really want the box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 10, 2014)

Not super excited about nail polish and hair spray, but that's okay. GB had been more hit than miss for me!


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2014)

This box doesn't look very exciting. Does anyone know when you have to cancel before the charge you for another quarter? I purchased a 3 month subscription in April so it is up this month. Do I cancel my account at the end of the month? I am afraid to cancel before getting a June box shipped but I certainly don't want to waste anymore money with them.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmm... I don't know about a texture spray, but I like Rusk products, so I will probably get some use out of it. :/ I'd like some type of actual makeup product though! I am getting tired of hair/skin/nails.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually like the spray better than the darn nailpolishes!!

I can use all of the texture I can get.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

Will this box ship UPS? ( I don't know how GB usually ships). With both nail polish and what looks like an aerosol hair product, doesn't it have to ship a certain way? Somehow, this made sense in my HEAD. 

I agree with those who are not excited by red and blue nail polish. I won't wear navy blue polish- looks like a healing smashed nail bed to me.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

might wear the red if it has an orange tint to it.  I sometimes wear red polish.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> 2nd sneak peek


Hmm. This is disappointing to me. I definitely do NOT need more texture. My hair is curly and often frizzy. And not totally thrilled about that fingernail polish either. Here's to hoping the other items are more up my alley. I do love the box, though.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Hmm. This is disappointing to me. I definitely do NOT need more texture. My hair is curly and often frizzy. And not totally thrilled about that fingernail polish either. Here's to hoping the other items are more up my alley. I do love the box, though.


This is me exactly. I am using glossydots so at least I didn't pay for it. I do still really adore the actual box. Fingers crossed the next few items are usable!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

rachel2010 said:


> This is me exactly. I am using glossydots so at least I didn't pay for it. I do still really adore the actual box. Fingers crossed the next few items are usable!


I agree with you


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ehhh.... still not feeling this box. I've got enough glossydots for a free box, but I'll use it when I really want two boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 10, 2014)

Wonder what else will be in the box? Do all subscribers get the same things with Glossybox USA?
I'm assuming so since they are putting up photos.. but I don't know for sure.. Thanks.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Jun 11, 2014)

I purchased a second June box using the HAIR code because it was less expensive to purchase the Nioxin this way than at the store. Also, going crazy for the beautiful box. Not feeling the products so far, though I will try the nail polish because I haven't tried StrangeBeautiful. I know the second set will be given away or traded.  I want to try the Rusk product because I have never used a Rusk product but I don't understand what it is. Is it a hair spray you put on at the end of styling? Then how could it texture anything? Or is it something you put on when your hair is wet?

Dazed and Confused. Ha.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 11, 2014)

The $55 value for the products seems really low for Glossybox.  Then again, the Bergdorf Box spoiled the pants off me and I have to accept that every month can't be that good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 11, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> The $55 value for the products seems really low for Glossybox.  Then again, the Bergdorf Box spoiled the pants off me and I have to accept that every month can't be that good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah my April box was around $52, and that was my least favorite, so we'll see. I just don't know if anything can beat the BG box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a question.

*Are they counting the polish as ONE product out of FIVE or TWO out of FIVE? *Because they are sending a set of 2 polishes... It could go either way and I don't want either one to be honest.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 11, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Just one. They probably won't do any more spoilers for June, so that's all we've got until boxes start shipping.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Just one. They probably won't do any more spoilers for June, so that's all we've got until boxes start shipping.


Yay, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Darkmoonrose (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone seen this yet?



Spoiler









Thus far, this is not looking like it is going to be a great box for me :/ - I have super fine, thin hair so most products like this just make my hair feel gross, but maybe this will be different.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2014)

I STILL haven't received my last May box which they said is back ordered! Man it better be good!!


----------



## lorez88 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm trying to remember, is this gonna be an LE box?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

since it is next to another LE box that was earlier this year, I would guess that it is.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

lorez88 said:


> I'm trying to remember, is this gonna be an LE box?


I think this is the August box....  Someone posted an article about it somewhere...  Or at least it sounded like the August box but it could be a LE with boutique...  I'll have to hunt that down again.

Edit: Here it is http://www.beautylaunchpad.com/cosmoprof-announces-collaboration-with-boutique-and-glossybox

It is LE with 7 items and will be available for purchase in August.


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

I love the patriotic box itself, but these two spoiler's this month do not get me at all excited. I've usually ordered at the least one extra box (shoot! I had 5 last month! ouch!) I guess its going to just be my 1 sub box this month, probably good since I went so overboard with May's GB and all with the BG giftcards and $$$ shopping madness. Thankyou Glossybox for keeping it a toned down month.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 14, 2014)

I love the concept of this box, USA companies/products...I'm definitely all for that! I'm not excited by any of the spoilers though...whomp, whomp.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 14, 2014)

I think after the Bergdorf box any box might be a slight let down at this point for me.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 14, 2014)

lorez88 said:


> I'm trying to remember, is this gonna be an LE box?


Is that La Prairie I see?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Is that La Prairie I see?


that was already a LE box this past winter.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Will this box ship UPS? ( I don't know how GB usually ships). With both nail polish and what looks like an aerosol hair product, doesn't it have to ship a certain way? Somehow, this made sense in my HEAD.
> 
> I agree with those who are not excited by red and blue nail polish. I won't wear navy blue polish- looks like a healing smashed nail bed to me.


nope they ship via slowgistics newgistics and they probably won't ship until after the 4th of july    the end of the month.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know if it's cause of my age (i'm almost 20) but I didn't even really like the BG box...I think that it was cool that it was all super high end stuff but I received 2 eye serums and an anti-aging product - none of which i really need. The gift card was amazing (Seriously amazing!) but I just see all these people raving about it and I just didn't think it was that great...am I the only one?


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 17, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I don't know if it's cause of my age (i'm almost 20) but I didn't even really like the BG box...I think that it was cool that it was all super high end stuff but I received 2 eye serums and an anti-aging product - none of which i really need. The gift card was amazing (Seriously amazing!) but I just see all these people raving about it and I just didn't think it was that great...am I the only one?


I'd suggest starting to use eye creams at a young age- I've been using them since I was 16! My skin is flawless and unfortunately a lot of my peers have cracked like aged vinyl. And I'm only 31.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 17, 2014)

@@kierstencliff ~ I can see what your saying.   I really appreciate all the glossyboxes I receive for the enjoyment of trying new things.  However, I won't be purchasing anything from this particular box.  The serums are pricey and I am just not sure the benefits are there.  I am quite a bit older than you too.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I purchased a full size item from the April box and will most likely be purchasing another item from that box.  The April box was not well received and had a lower than average value.

Honestly, that BG gift card caused me so much stress!  :blush:


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 17, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I don't know if it's cause of my age (i'm almost 20) but I didn't even really like the BG box...I think that it was cool that it was all super high end stuff but I received 2 eye serums and an anti-aging product - none of which i really need. The gift card was amazing (Seriously amazing!) but I just see all these people raving about it and I just didn't think it was that great...am I the only one?


Nope. It was all high value, but I didn't like the perfume, and more skincare samples just go into my far too big pile of things to take when I travel, which I rarely do. I am happy with the gift card and the mascara, so I'm not going to complain at all. Still, this isn't my dream box that no box will ever match again.

My trade thread disappeared when we moved to the new forums, so I just end up giving away most samples like these.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 17, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I'd suggest starting to use eye creams at a young age- I've been using them since I was 16! My skin is flawless and unfortunately a lot of my peers have cracked like aged vinyl. And I'm only 31.


I completely agree!!!!! If I could go back and tell my 18 year old self to stop tanning and start with the anti aging products I would.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

kierstencliff said:


> I don't know if it's cause of my age (i'm almost 20) but I didn't even really like the BG box...I think that it was cool that it was all super high end stuff but I received 2 eye serums and an anti-aging product - none of which i really need. The gift card was amazing (Seriously amazing!) but I just see all these people raving about it and I just didn't think it was that great...am I the only one?


I didn't get the BG box and I am almost 50.  I wasn't interested in the products they had, so no, you aren't the only one and I don't think it is age related.  the BG box did nothing for me.

I am actually pretty jazzed about the June box, because I used the HAIR promo and now we have another hair product that I can actually use!! 

Usually, boxes give me stuff that is for dry, damaged or curly hair and I cannot use any of those products.

I guess the contents are in the eye of the beholder!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lannf (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm in the pack phase!  I have to say I'm not excited about either of the spoilers.  I'm hoping the other three products are better.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 17, 2014)

I think when I first started subscription boxes I was upset to receive skincare and serums too. But realizing that I have a great advantage to take care of my skin now, when I'm 25, before the wrinkles start, and keep them away for longer, I'm totally using those super expensive creams. My skin will look awesome!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 17, 2014)

If I could go back to my 20 year old self, I would say USE THE FREAKING MOISTURIZERS, OKAY!?  Studies say start at 25 but I didn't start til 35  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm 29 and I've been using the Lancer and Revive creams that came in my Glossybox(es) and I can already tell a difference....so yeah I probably won't buy the full size of those two but...maybe something more reasonable in price  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think when I first started subscription boxes I was upset to receive skincare and serums too. But realizing that I have a great advantage to take care of my skin now, when I'm 25, before the wrinkles start, and keep them away for longer, I'm totally using those super expensive creams. My skin will look awesome!


I try to hoard as many skin care products as possible! Luckily my mom has aged well, and people never guess my age, so I'm assuming the products are helping (or at least that's what I keep telling myself)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 17, 2014)

I found this on Instagram...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I found this on Instagram...


interesting!!  I wonder if it will be one of our products?


----------



## katyrn (Jun 17, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I found this on Instagram...


I wish it was Essie... if they weren't already giving us two fingernail polishes already.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wikipedia lists American cosmetic companies that start with "E" as:  Estee Lauder and e.l.f.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 19, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> Wikipedia lists American cosmetic companies that start with "E" as:  Estee Lauder and e.l.f.



I definitely hope it's Estee and not Elf haha... I don't need any elf :/


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

I wonder if it isn't in order.  There was that Ayers spoiler on tumbler...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 19, 2014)

Just saw that Rusk is in this month's box. YEEEEEEES! I've been obsessed with their Freezing Spray, it smells divine. I hope the texture spray has a yummy smell, too!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm 24 and newly into hoarding and using the crap out of anti-aging skincare products so I loved all these Lancer and Revive products. I traded for a few of the Lift Serum and one of the green Revives and I probably kept at least 4 each of the Lancer eye cream and the silver Revive eye serum. I'm using them every day unless I sub another product in (also obsessed with Caudalie and Paula's Choice right now) and will probably start looking to trade for more if I start running low in the near future.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder if it isn't in order.  There was that Ayers spoiler on tumbler...


I bet you're right! That seems to make more sense than just spelling it out - anyone would be able to guess after the first couple of letters.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 19, 2014)

The second letter is a "u"


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

It could be a word that's not a brand, people suggested it could be the color "blue" or something else. They must be having problems selling this month's box after the awesome box last month, and the continuing shipping and customer service problems.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how many of these letters they plan on releasing?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 19, 2014)

katyrn said:


> Does anyone know how many of these letters they plan on releasing?


They said 4


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure if this spoiler has been posted.


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 20, 2014)

Are they just spelling out June?


----------



## feisty1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think so. Lol


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

http://m.sephora.com/nude-skincare?brandName=nude-skincare

My guess is the word nude.

Googling I found nude skincare, which their office is in NY. Couldn't find much more about the company.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

From Wikipedia.....

Nude was launched at Wholefoods Market London and Harvey Nichols London in June 2007, and since then it has rolled out intoHarrods, Selfridges and Space NK nationally. In 2008 Nude went international, launching into the US through Barneys New York stores, selected Whole Foods Market stores andSephora stores. It is also sold in Australia andNew Zealand through Mecca Cosmetica.[4]

So not American company.... but maybe still the word nude.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 20, 2014)

katie danielle said:


> Are they just spelling out June?


You were right! It is June and it is a code for 15% off for new subs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 20, 2014)

They put the rest of the letters up, it's June.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 20, 2014)

Also a discount code for 15% + the Nioxin hair product (you get both) using the code HIP15 for 24 hrs only   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 20, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> Also a discount code for 15% + the Nioxin hair product (you get both) using the code HIP15 for 24 hrs only   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you are already getting a June box, can you use this code to get a July box?


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 20, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> If you are already getting a June box, can you use this code to get a July box?


Probably not. You can only order the next month's box when they put it up for sale, and that's usually not til the beginning of that month. If you bought a box now it would be June's.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 20, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> If you are already getting a June box, can you use this code to get a July box?


Probably not because it says it is for new subs


----------



## Allison H (Jun 20, 2014)

I think I could live with this box...


----------



## SaraP (Jun 20, 2014)

Is this what is in the box? I love the face cream... It a $10 value for the 1/2 oz, now to decide if the other stuff is worth $5...


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmmm if this is the box for this month, I might just get a second. But I don't see the Rusk product anywhere?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 20, 2014)

That isn't the box....some of that stuff was already in other boxes


----------



## SaraP (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish I loved the bb more or knew someone who does.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 20, 2014)

sarap said:


> Is this what is in the box? I love the face cream... It a $10 value for the 1/2 oz, now to decide if the other stuff is worth $5...


I'm assuming it might be at least one variation of the box. I'd like to try the beauty blender, I've yet to try it. Didn't Glossybox give out a beauty blender earlier this year though?


----------



## SaraP (Jun 20, 2014)

It's showing on Instagram as the box, maybe there are various hair products?


----------



## Allison H (Jun 20, 2014)

::cough:: it looks like they've removed the above picture from Instagram already. Odd...


----------



## SaraP (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh Glossybox stop drinking and posting photos!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 20, 2014)

sarap said:


> Oh Glossybox stop drinking and posting photos!


Hahahahaha!


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 20, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I think I could live with this box...


The thing I like most in that photo is the lobster bottle opener. I want that!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 20, 2014)

> #CWonder and @GLOSSYBOX_US sure know how to throw a summer party! #CWonderByTheSea


https://twitter.com/cwonderstore/media

Looks like some boxes for a special party event.


----------



## MET (Jun 20, 2014)

I wasn't sure how to post a spoiler but I noticed that www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com has a review of what appears to be the June 2014 box (pictures with product descriptions).


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 20, 2014)

I was just about to post it here.



Spoiler


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This is from GB's instagram from two days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhh I was right about the sumita.  :blink:


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 20, 2014)

The other items are better than I expected. I hope I get the same variation.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> ahhhhh I was right about the sumita. :blink:


I hope the Sumita item is made in the USA. I have a mascara sample from them and it's made in China/PRC/Tiawan or wherever...it's just sitting in my trade pile. Maybe I'm odd but eye or lip products = a very picky girl right here, I don't feel comfortable wearing certain products from certain places.

Glad to see the box though! That's early for Glossybox! I hope this month's box actually makes it to me (unlike last month's disaster).


----------



## Shalott (Jun 20, 2014)

Not excited that there is a body butter AND a hand cream. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have those things coming out my ears. Hopefully there are some other variations available!


----------



## kannikasuki (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just stumbled upon this picture when I went looking for swatches. Another variation?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14264786849/


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 20, 2014)

Well Glossybox, after last month's both awesome box, and terrible customer service I think I'm glad I didn't get this one. Nothing's enticing me to get it now either. I need to save some money anyways for a personal project.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 20, 2014)

MET said:


> I wasn't sure how to post a spoiler but I noticed that www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com has a review of what appears to be the June 2014 box (pictures with product descriptions).


SubscriptionBoxMom.com has the same box and more unboxing / product photos.


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 20, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> Hey everyone! Just stumbled upon this picture when I went looking for swatches. Another variation?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14264786849/


I think that's GLOSSYBOX Germany's box this month.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 20, 2014)

I just noticed this from the SubscriptionBoxMom.com link I posted above.



Spoiler



"There was a bonus gift card from C Wonder. You could anything up to $500.00. I ended up getting $5.00."



I don't believe that was mentioned by ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com...


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I just noticed this from the SubscriptionBoxMom.com link I posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't have that in mine!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I think I could live with this box...


that pic couldn't be our box.  The fresh is from last october, the beauty blender is from january and I am sure that the Philip B was in one of the months prior to october...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I was just about to post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be SO jazzed if that was my box

I love the



Spoiler



lemongrass lotion!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I just noticed this from the SubscriptionBoxMom.com link I posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH THIS CHANGES THINGS. (for the better) But then again, I think I'll just stick to one box this month. XD


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

I am now excited for this box. All of those things, except the nailpolish, I would use. Plus I have the bonus hair product too.

I hope that is my variation of the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm more excited for this box. champagne colored eyeshadow is my go to color, and I love anything in crayon form  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 20, 2014)

I fee like we just had a sumita liner in a very recent glossy box, no?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I fee like we just had a sumita liner in a very recent glossy box, no?


I believe we got a black liner in Feb?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 20, 2014)

Backdoor method shows my box has shipped!


----------



## SaraP (Jun 21, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I didn't have that in mine!


@@JenniferV what did you have in your box???


----------



## JenniferV (Jun 21, 2014)

sarap said:


> @@JenniferV what did you have in your box???


I posted a picture of mine on the previous page.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 21, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Backdoor method shows my box has shipped!


Crazy, but mine's shipped too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Will this be the second month that I receive my Glossybox BEFORE I flip the calendar page?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janessapk (Jun 21, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> The thing I like most in that photo is the lobster bottle opener. I want that!


The lobster bottle opener (and a cute fish one) for sale at C Wonder for $15, so maybe your gc will cover the cost! http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Home-and-Decor/Tabletop/Cast-Iron-Lobster-Bottle-Opener/product/CW-H-SU14-TT-TTA-300.html


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I fee like we just had a sumita liner in a very recent glossy box, no?


Yep! I got the dark purple one in my April box. Happy this is different.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 21, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I think I could live with this box...


I hoping it is possible to get a beauty blender, I have really been wanting to try one.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

what is the backdoor method again?  tia!


----------



## Queennie (Jun 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is the backdoor method again?  tia!


To get it you have to already had a glossybox sent to you in the past. Go to glossybox.com, then make sure you are signed in. Then click on where it says in the upper right hand corner "HELLO, (NAME HERE)!". Then click on the words "GLOSSYBOX BEAUTY MONTHLY PLAN". This should take you to a new page on their website. Click on "ORDER HISTORY" that is to the right. Look for the order number that was placed on 6/10/2014 (Or somewhere in June). Click on the order number and it should take you to a page where it says "Order" then the order number below it. Copy this number into your clipboard, then go back to the last page. Click on the order number below the one you just did, and it should take you to the same page but a little bit different information (This was last month's box.). To the right you should see your tracking id for that month, click on it. This should open a new tab to their back door tracking page. Delete the number in the box that says tracking number, and paste this month's number into the box. The number you pasted should be a lot more short than the last, but that is normal. Then hit the enter button on your computer, and it will show the tracking. If it says tracking is not available at this time, or something like that, that means they have not shipped your box yet. If this happens, check back in every day until is appears, or just wait until Glossybox sends you a email with the tracking number (and link). Good luck! Sorry that this is really long, but you will get the hang or it &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is the backdoor method again? tia!


This is via my cell phone, but it should work on a computer too...

Click on "My subscriptions and orders".

Click on the "Show all" tab and copy your Order #.

Click on your shipping information from last month found under "My orders" and place the Order # where it reads "Tracking number".

Once you track your order number it'll give you a "tracking number" (if it's in transit). Place that "tracking number" in the tracking number field and it should show you exactly where your box is.

I hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## Allison H (Jun 21, 2014)

Teehee Queennie you beat me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 21, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> I hoping it is possible to get a beauty blender, I have really been wanting to try one.


I was hoping so as well, but since they've already given out this item I'd be surprised if it's included.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 21, 2014)

Allison H said:


> Teehee Queennie you beat me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


:smiletongue:   A lot less complicating than mine though!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

@@Queennie @@Allison H  thank you both!


----------



## dash4 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mine is on the way too..

I broke down and bought another box -- used the code to get the free Nioxin product and 15% off,.  So hopefully this is a good box!  But I figure with the Nioxin - it would be worth it..


----------



## britty (Jun 22, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Mine is on the way too..
> 
> I broke down and bought another box -- used the code to get the free Nioxin product and 15% off,.  So hopefully this is a good box!  But I figure with the Nioxin - it would be worth it..


What was the code for the 15 % off? All I can find is the one for the free Nioxin...


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 22, 2014)

britty said:


> What was the code for the 15 % off? All I can find is the one for the free Nioxin...


From their Instagram you can use the code JUNE for 15% off   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valeried44 (Jun 22, 2014)

A page or 2 back, someone mentioned the code HIP15 for 15% off + the Nioxin.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 23, 2014)

My box departed Indiana Friday afternoon, so it's very likely it's already been delivered today or definitely will be tomorrow


----------



## dash4 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, I used HIP15-- I think mstlcmn posted it ... and said it was only for 24 hours, so not sure if it still works?


----------



## penny13 (Jun 23, 2014)

It looks like C Wonder is having a huge sale...but shipping is $9.50, at least. Ugh.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 23, 2014)

This is crazy, my box is already in Nevada... which means I might see it tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A June Glossybox actually arriving in June? Who are you and what have you done with Glossybox?


----------



## Shalott (Jun 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> This is crazy, my box is already in Nevada... which means I might see it tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A June Glossybox actually arriving in June? Who are you and what have you done with Glossybox?


Mine, too! It reached my post office today at three, so it should come tomorrow. I am in shock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 23, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Mine, too! It reached my post office today at three, so it should come tomorrow. I am in shock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope we see some variation in our boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jun 23, 2014)

received my box today(!) but can't for the life of me figure out the gift card. There's an alphanumeric code that looks like:

XXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX and a 4 digit PIN, but when I enter the number I get this error:

Please enter a valid, 19 to 22-digit C. Wonder gift card number

obv customer service isn't answering the phone. I'm guessing a lot of people are having the same issue. Any ideas?

ETA: I received the already posted variation

turns out the first character is a dollar sign not a letter, and my card was for $5...it started with $5X-XXXX-etc. I think I will pass as shipping is $9.50, or hope they offer a free shipping code before the card expires on 1/31/15


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 23, 2014)

Can someone post the 3rd spoiler they posted about on Facebook? Now they want people to follow them on Google Plus in order to access it, which I will not do. Christ, the hoops they make people jump through just for spoilers. :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

this is the 3rd product



Spoiler



The third product in the June GLOSSYBOX this month will be the Sumita Beauty Champagne Eye Shadow Pencil ($18 value)!









I am really happy so far with this box (outside of the nailpolishes - lol)


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 23, 2014)

I am pretty happy with it too.  The nail polishes are even welcomed.  My daughter (12) loves to do nail art so, I get to surprise her with it.  Worth the money to be able to give her a little something.

I like the 3rd item.  I haven't gotten anything like this from GLOSSYBOX and I happen to be hoping for a little more focus in this area.  

Glad to see boxes are on their way for many.  Hopefully this is an uneventful month.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 24, 2014)

Not to be a downer but, there seems to be a problem with ordering from the C wonder store website.    I am thinking the glossybox mini collab is causing a bit of a traffic problem.  I can't even create a shopping cart or change a color of an item.   I checked their facebook page and they are asking people who mention the issue to call them. 

I haven't received my box yet but, was just checking things out.  I do like their stuff and prices seem pretty good.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 24, 2014)

Wish we got the same items as you do.. The only thing I know for sure we get this month is Garnier miracle cream (which I'm not thrilled about to say the least)... Will maybe be my last GB. Everyone else, especially you guys, get such good value and items every month, we never do (im from norway, so talking about our box)


----------



## LindaD (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow, my June box arrived today-- fastest one yet. It had:

StrangeBeautiful Polish,

Rusk Texture Dry Finishing Spray,

Ayres Patagonia Body Butter,

Camille Beckman Platinume Gold Imperial Repair Hand Therapy, and

Sumita Beauty Champagne Eye Shadow Pencil.

Nothing too thrilling, but I'll find a use for them.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 24, 2014)

panicked said:


> received my box today(!) but can't for the life of me figure out the gift card. There's an alphanumeric code that looks like:
> 
> XXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX and a 4 digit PIN, but when I enter the number I get this error:
> 
> ...


I had the same problem.  You need to had something to your cart and then put the number in as a promotional code.  And I think you're right on the card value.  Mine starts with a 10 and is $10


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Wow, my June box arrived today-- fastest one yet. It had:
> 
> StrangeBeautiful Polish,
> 
> ...


I am actually thrilled with that box!  lol  I hope I get that hand cream.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am actually thrilled with that box!  lol  I hope I get that hand cream.


I'm excited about the hand cream too! I'm an addict. I love all of it except the polish, but that will make a nice gift.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

LindaD said:


> Wow, my June box arrived today-- fastest one yet. It had:
> 
> StrangeBeautiful Polish,
> 
> ...


I got this same box today as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fastest my Glossybox has ever arrived! 

Received a $5 gift card XD Probably won't use it as shipping is so expensive and I am also charged tax.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I got this same box today as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fastest my Glossybox has ever arrived!
> 
> Received a $5 gift card XD Probably won't use it as shipping is so expensive and I am also charged tax.


Do you think you can combine gift cards? maybe trade for some if you see anything you might like?


----------



## katie danielle (Jun 24, 2014)

Got my box today too. No variation from what others are getting, but I did get two gift cards to C Wonder, so that's pretty cool. I don't know why they say on them to "Enter the code at checkout to see how much you've won!" when the code starts with $5. 

Annnd their website is not working at all. I can't add anything to my cart or select different colors on items.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Do you think you can combine gift cards? maybe trade for some if you see anything you might like?


I don't think so because my gift card only worked when I entered it as a promotional code at the very beginning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I tried to enter it as an actual gift card, the website kept denying it. XD


----------



## SaraP (Jun 24, 2014)

Couldn't get the GC to work, but it was only for 5,based upon what others are saying.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I don't think so because my gift card only worked when I entered it as a promotional code at the very beginning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I tried to enter it as an actual gift card, the website kept denying it. XD


Maybe you can use it instore?  They have several in CA but I opted to have it shipped since it would cost me more than $9.50 in gas to get there and back.  Still ridiculous $$ for shipping.  I ended up getting this because I've been wanting a similar necklace for ages and I really like how they did it.  http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Sale/Jewelry/Clover-Layering-Chain-Necklace/product/CWS14-JN108.html


----------



## tulippop (Jun 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> Couldn't get the GC to work, but it was only for 5,based upon what others are saying.


put the code in  "promotional code" when you view your cart or check out


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

sarap said:


> Couldn't get the GC to work, but it was only for 5,based upon what others are saying.


It only worked for me when entered in as a promotional code, so if you want to use it - try entering it there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 24, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Maybe you can use it instore?  They have several in CA but I opted to have it shipped since it would cost me more than $9.50 in gas to get there and back.  Still ridiculous $$ for shipping.  I ended up getting this because I've been wanting a similar necklace for ages and I really like how they did it.  http://www.cwonder.com/Categories/Sale/Jewelry/Clover-Layering-Chain-Necklace/product/CWS14-JN108.html


Gorgeous pick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm too lazy to go to an actual store... even though the closest one to me is only ~15 miles away, but I don't have time. XD


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 24, 2014)

@@tulippop ~ What a nice choice.  I was eyeballing that one myself. 

I was finally able to create a cart so, I have a few things to ponder sitting in it.   Hoping for a larger gift card amount in order to off set that shipping.  Ouch!


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 24, 2014)

Hmmmm...my box is still in pack phase...I wonder if all the complaints I have contacted glossy with and issues I have had are finally catching up with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Backdoor doesn't work either. BUT they took another 1000 dots off for the May box that I ordered and didn't get - so I complained and got the points back considering trying to take 2000 points for a box that isn't coming isn't cool!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 24, 2014)

I've noticed the promo code doesn't work on sale items. There really isn't much I'd want there, so I'll give that a miss. 

I do like the box though. The hand lotions smells great, and the eye shadow is a lovely colour. 

Edit: Just tried the polish, alternating colours. I like the forumula. 

It was 93 degrees out earlier and I was out at my dog's obedience lesson, sweating buckets and getting slobbered on. But I had a face spray to cool me off, my Popsugar water bottle to drink from and my popsugar wet wipes to take care of the slobber situation. Then I got to come home to my GB, so now I smell good from the lotion and my nails look nice. This is why I love subs... what did I do without them?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 24, 2014)

I got the same box everyone seems to be getting.  I don't care for the nail polish colors, I can't use this type of hair product, and am so addicted to my Naked palette, all other eyeshadow sits around untouched.  I do like the lotions.  My gift card was only $5 and from what I hear I won't be buying anything but may browse the site for cute ideas to look on ebay or etsy for similar items for less later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jun 24, 2014)

I have one of those C Wonder stores where I live, but everything is so expensive! Where I am from, everything is more expensive, even the big name grocery store charges like four dollars more for paper towels., Not sure if C Wonder would raise their prices though, because I just found out they were a chain store. I am wondering when I get my gift card how much it will be, because some of the things they have are so cute!  :wub:

Back to the actual box, I have not seen any variations yet. This is usually normal for the people that first get their boxes though I have noticed. I hope their is some variation for the body butter and hand cream, seeing how those were the two spoilers Glossybox did not release, so that means there could be more products than just that.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 24, 2014)

I think my GB is being hand delivered from their HQ in New York.

It's been " shipped" but certainly not received for over a week. Is this usual?
Do they use Smart Post or another dumb 3rd party shipper?


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Same here - I had to put mine in the promo code box. Mine was $5 too. The cheapest shipping option I saw was $9.50 for what I had in my cart so the card wasn't even enough to cover the shipping....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Also - has anyone else tried the Camille Beckman Hand Therapy? I got Lemongrass Vert and Sparkling Grapefruit - fancy! I quite like it. It makes my hands feel smooth and has a great scent. I think I'll be buying more!!! Everything else in my GB was just ok.... I did appreciate the Strangebeautiful polish in red and blue though - a nice festive touch!


----------



## tulippop (Jun 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Gorgeous pick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm too lazy to go to an actual store... even though the closest one to me is only ~15 miles away, but I don't have time. XD


I'm 28 miles away! lol  It feels so far though.



Kookymama said:


> @@tulippop ~ What a nice choice.  I was eyeballing that one myself.
> 
> I was finally able to create a cart so, I have a few things to ponder sitting in it.   Hoping for a larger gift card amount in order to off set that shipping.  Ouch!


Thanks!  I really hope that it looks the same irl because that is a final sale item XD



MoiSurtout said:


> I've noticed the promo code doesn't work on sale items. There really isn't much I'd want there, so I'll give that a miss.
> 
> I do like the box though. The hand lotions smells great, and the eye shadow is a lovely colour.
> 
> ...


I just used mine today and it was on an item that was 50% off so I don't know why it wouldn't work for you.  That is odd.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 25, 2014)

JamieJ said:


> Also - has anyone else tried the Camille Beckman Hand Therapy? I got Lemongrass Vert and Sparkling Grapefruit - fancy! I quite like it. It makes my hands feel smooth and has a great scent. I think I'll be buying more!!! Everything else in my GB was just ok.... I did appreciate the Strangebeautiful polish in red and blue though - a nice festive touch!


I got some in Birchbox in the Midnight Monarch scent and found the scent overpowering. I gave it to my mom and she loved it. A citrusy scent might be good.


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 25, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I got some in Birchbox in the Midnight Monarch scent and found the scent overpowering. I gave it to my mom and she loved it. A citrusy scent might be good.


If you like citrus scents you should give this one a try. I didn't think it was too strong. What was the midnight monarch like? I'm thinking something musky/woodsy??? That's not my thing so if it is I will be sure to steer clear!


----------



## Allison H (Jun 25, 2014)

I received the same box variation as everyone else. I don't mind the polish...I don't need any, but I might keep it. I'll keep both lotions, but the other two products will be up for trades. My gift card is for $5, so I won't be using it, the closest store is over an hour away, so that's not even worth the gas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jun 25, 2014)

I may go to C Wonder next week if my box gets here by then. Its 15 miles away.

I will be on my own most of next week, so I get to do whatever I want and most importantly eat whatever I want! Sushi!

My husband and daughter are picky eaters.

My husband and son are going to Boyscout Camp for 6 days and my daughter has water sports camp day camp 4 days.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 25, 2014)

JamieJ said:


> If you like citrus scents you should give this one a try. I didn't think it was too strong. What was the midnight monarch like? I'm thinking something musky/woodsy??? That's not my thing so if it is I will be sure to steer clear!


Some perfume my aunts used to wear musky yet floral and just too strong. Mainly too strong, dipped my finger in and put the tiny dab on my hand and immediately washed it off but the scent stayed all day.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

Bahhhh Glossybox- I don't really care for any of your products but I would KILL for one of those boxes.  Red, white and blue are the colors in my bedroom D:


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 25, 2014)

I love the weight and feel of the box Glossybox uses, and this month's is beautifully designed.   

My C Wonder gift card is only for $5, so meh. . .I won't use it because shipping is almost $10.  Cute things, but the quality isn't all that great.  

I think the Ayres smells great, the Sumita is a gorgeous taupe that looks elegant and doesn't budge after a few seconds of drying time.  I like the Rusk sample, it'll be good to throw in my overnight bag and the Camille Beckman lotion bottle is pretty but I won't open until I've used up other hand lotions I have sitting around.   

The polish colors look saturated.   Maybe I'll go all festive and do a red manicure and blue pedicure (I'm too old for red and blue nails. . .it's one or the other for me!).  

I hope everyone enjoys their box.


----------



## dash4 (Jun 25, 2014)

The box is SUPER cute.  I think I was most excited about the box itself.. lol.

I like the hand cream - it is pretty perfumed.. so some might not like it, but I think it smells really nice.  I like the body butter too but it isn't going to last long - it is a small sample..  The eye pencil is a really pretty color -- actually one of my favorite colors for the lid.. however, it doesn't seem to be waterproof (to be fair, I don't think it claims to be), so you'll probably have to use eyeshadow on top of it to keep it in place all day.. I like the box.. I only got $5 for C Wonder.. Booooo...


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 25, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I don't know how serious you are about this box, [edited], but I did just see that someone has just the box up for trade.


Thanks for the heads up lady!! I managed to get one!  Well, as long as this trade goes through!


----------



## Shalott (Jun 25, 2014)

My box came in as planned, I didn't get a chance to post about it at all. I received the same variation that I think most people have gotten.

I've only tried the hand cream, because I've been sick and my hands are sooo dry from washing often. I cracked that sucker open the moment the box came. It is a nice product, not greasy and absorbs quickly (a must for me). I personally like the smell (it's the Lemongrass Vert) but it is a little powdery which might not appeal to all. I still prefer my Bath &amp; Body Works hand creams, but I did stick this one by my work space where before I had a terrible drugstore lotion.

The other products seem fine. I might give the Ayres to my sister in a care package I am making for her, and I haven't put the Rusk in my hair, but tested on the back of my wrist it might be too heavy... I will have to see. I liked the Sumita eyeliner that came in a previous box, and the color of this shadow is right up my alley, so I expect to get good use out of it.

I'm going to crack open the polishes tonight, I am actually quite excited about it. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think a red, white and blue mani is called for! Over all, this was a nice box, the type of quality I would like to see on average!

ETA: My C Wonder card was for $10... nothing currently interests me on the site, so I will hold on to it and see if I can either visit a store next time I go to Cali, or perhaps they will have different merchandise as fall approaches.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 25, 2014)

I had to cancel my subscription this month, oh I wish their costumer service was better. My shipping/payment was not going through so I tried contacting them, but that was no good

I didn't really like what people have gotten so far anyways, so I used my $21 for Boxycharm this month, hopefully it will be a good box


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 26, 2014)

I got the same at the others and my GC was $10.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 26, 2014)

I read that there will be no variations in this box.  Just the gift card amounts.   I got $5 on the gift card so went to the website again just for kicks.  It is giving me problems again today.  So I will take it as a sign.  I will save my money. With vacation coming up  I am usually good for a little bauble or two at some beachy jewelry store.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 26, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the shipping notice that my box shipped!  yeah!

Of course, I will get my June box in July - lol


----------



## katyrn (Jun 26, 2014)

I can't seem to get this gift card to work. It's probably only worth $5. I'm loving the box itself. So pretty.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, I'm going to have to revisit my opinion about the Rusk spray - I used it today and it was a big ol' letdown. It did nothing for my hair except make it sticky, and the smell. The smell!

It's not a toxic smell, never fear. :lol: It smells (to me) *exactly* like toasted coconut. Which happens to be a scent I abhor. This product is a dud for me. :/

The polishes though are quite nice! I've never tried the brand before but they were opaque after only one coat, and the colors look amazing paired with white - definitely great for a USA-patriotic mani.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 27, 2014)

I loved the Rusk smell, but on 2nd day hair it left white residue. I will try it out again, just for the smell. I agree exactly like toasted coconut.


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 27, 2014)

I am experimenting with the Rusk product.  I need volume and am willing to spray anything on my head in order to get some oomph. 

I used the Sumita pencial today as a crease color.  Its too dark on me for a highlighter as I think it was advertised as.   But, convenient and easy to use.

The nail polish went to the little gal in my life and she was thrilled.

Now, here is the dilemma ~ are the other products worth opening?  The hand cream and Ayres.  I was thinking of passing these along to someone in a little gift basket themed "congrats on your divorce"   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really don't NEED these products as I have full sizes of lotions and potions already from glossy that I can seem to use up.  And they would help me get started on a basket that I can't quite think of what else to put in.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 27, 2014)

Did anyone else get this from C. Wonder today?  I want THAT box!


----------



## sugarstarlet (Jun 27, 2014)

nice!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 27, 2014)

sugarstarlet said:


> nice!


I just looked it up and there's a C. Wonder store in a new outlet mall near here.  Maybe I can use that $5 giftcard after all for the C. Wonder store Glossybox!  Depending on what they're selling for, with $5 off it could come out cheaper than the just the BeautyBlender...


----------



## Allison H (Jun 27, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I just looked it up and there's a C. Wonder store in a new outlet mall near here. Maybe I can use that $5 giftcard after all for the C. Wonder store Glossybox! Depending on what they're selling for, with $5 off it could come out cheaper than the just the BeautyBlender...


Depending on the price I'd be interested in purchasing that box. I've yet to try a BB... Thanks for the heads up!

If anyone figures out the price let us know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

That's the box I wish they would have shipped me, I really want to try that beauty blender.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 28, 2014)

This article gives different box contents:

https://www.google.com/url?rct=j&amp;sa=t&amp;url=http://www.fashiontimes.com/articles/9091/20140628/c-wonder-glossybox-collaborate-beauty-box-independence-day.htm&amp;ct=ga&amp;cd=CAEYACoTOTkyOTQ2OTcyMDE3MDk5OTk1MTIaMGM1MjJkNGRiODdiMjNjNTpjb206ZW46VVM&amp;usg=AFQjCNGXr4bVFNrVIUphZznV6sL6XX5O9A


----------



## wadedl (Jun 28, 2014)

The box is $21 at CWonder


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 28, 2014)

To bad it's not available online.

It's worth the price just for the beauty blender.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Jun 28, 2014)

I got my Glossybox today. It was my first one. Mine had two of the C Wonder cards inside and they both turned out to be worth $25! I got 4 pairs of shoes for just the shipping!

I liked the products inside, but I'm not sure if I will get another one. I had a promo code to get a free extra product from Nioxin (hair thickener) worth $20 so I figured it would be a win. I'm not sure I want to pay $21 for this box next time though. The $50 off at C Wonder definitely made it worth $21 this time!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> The box is $21 at CWonder


In one of the articles linked on this page it says they will start selling in stores on 7/1.  We called our local C. Wonder outlet store today and they don't think they will get any - just the Atlanta location.  And they aren't at that store yet.  With the $5 off tht would be $16 - not bad.  Wonder if I could swap for a $10 code right quick...

Is it wrong I hope they sell terribly in stores so my outlet gets filled with them?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone else having issues seeing their gift card value? I keep getting that my code is invalid... I've tried inputting it every way possibly. With and without -'s, with and without capital letters, etc.


----------



## sldb (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm having same problem too!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 29, 2014)

Are you typing in the $ then number,

My card stared with $5-------

So my card is a $5 card. I type it in to check as well.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2014)

I cant' get my GC to work for anything. Anyone have any tips. The Customer Service line is closed.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Jun 29, 2014)

Make sure you are putting the number in where it says "Promo Code" and NOT gift card. You enter it just how it looks, capitals and dashes. Just FYI, I think your purchase has to be over the amount of the card, so if you still can't get it to work add something else to the cart. That is how I figured out mine were worth $25.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 29, 2014)

I've put my number in multiple times too and can't get it to work!


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 29, 2014)

The website isn't working for me.  I can't add anything, change a color, etc. It doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies about the store.  I talked myself out of ordering the day I got the box but once and awhile I say, "Iet's go for it" and whomp! No can do.


----------



## klg534 (Jun 29, 2014)

I still havent gotten my June glossybox. :-(


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

klg534 said:


> I still havent gotten my June glossybox. :-(


me neither.. but I think I might get it tomorrow, along with a memebox!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 29, 2014)

Finally did something right and got signed in with the C Wonder cards.  They were both worth 10 bucks, so I got a pair of shoes that were originally 78.00, marked down to 23.99.  Ended up paying 3.99 plus shipping. Not complaining at all!


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 30, 2014)

rebeccamarietta said:


> Make sure you are putting the number in where it says "Promo Code" and NOT gift card. You enter it just how it looks, capitals and dashes. Just FYI, I think your purchase has to be over the amount of the card, so if you still can't get it to work add something else to the cart. That is how I figured out mine were worth $25.


Thank you!! Turns out mine is worth $25 and wouldn't work because the item I wanted is $21.99. Still, there should be a message telling us what's wrong so we don't go crazy thinking the codes don't work! 

Now the only thing is figuring out what extra item I can get for $5. I only want that one item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks to everybody who helped with the C Wonder promo. Mine turned out to be worth $25 and I got a pair of driving mocs. I'm excited!


----------



## lizbetstyle (Jul 1, 2014)

I had 2 C Wonder Gift cards and they were $25 each. The site let me stack them. I ordered the clover leaf earrings and clover necklace (chose the orange background for both items - I don't remember the exact color name now, crush or something). So with the shipping and tax and a little extra I was only $11.20 out of pocket.  Also both items were heavily discounted on the site. Looking forward to them.


----------



## janessapk (Jul 1, 2014)

Got my 2 boxes today! Missing the eye shadow pen in one, but already emailed them, so hopefully will get a replacement soon. That hand therapy cream smells SO GOOD.

I think my C Wonder cards are both worth $20 (the codes starts with 20G). I found a few cute things when I was pre-shopping last week, so looking forward to maybe a new purse or some fun accessories.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok Glossybox it's July 1 where's my box?


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ok Glossybox it's July 1 where's my box?


Hopefully you'll get a great C Wonder gift card.  It seems like the boxes that are coming later have higher value cards!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 1, 2014)

valeried44 said:


> Hopefully you'll get a great C Wonder gift card.  It seems like the boxes that are coming later have higher value cards!


I got mine today and it was $5. Boo.


----------



## valeried44 (Jul 1, 2014)

goldenmeans said:


> I got mine today and it was $5. Boo.


Well, I guess that just put a big hole in my theory.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

@@Bizgirlva, let's still hope that you get a really good one!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 1, 2014)

My card was only $5 as well. Boo.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess you cannot use the cards on their sale site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh well


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess you cannot use the cards on their sale site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> oh well


I did two days ago. Had two 10.00 cards and bought sale shoes for 23.00.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I did two days ago. Had two 10.00 cards and bought sale shoes for 23.00.


they won't let me do it.  I guess I can call them tomorrow - because I really like these shoes!!  I basically would get the shoes for free, as they are only $17.00, but I have a $25.00 card.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 1, 2014)

My box came today! Gonna try a red, white and blue mani possibly. Went to CWonder bought some earrings, 2 sets of cloth napkins (8napkins) and a mug for 17¢! 16 ¢ plus 1¢ tax. The employeee was shocked. My card was for $25.00 I wish the initial bracelets came in silver. They were cute.


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 2, 2014)

@@biancardi - I think someone mentioned the card only works if the value on the card is exceeded or matched by what is in the cart. I'd try putting something else in the cart.

I have not got my box yet...any idea when the gift card expires?


----------



## sylarana (Jul 2, 2014)

It says end of January on mine. I'm not going to use it as it's just $5 and shipping is twice that much.

I like the box a lot though .. especially with the free hair thickener added on top. Still, I canceled the subscription as I just don't think the boxes in general are worth $21 (to me). It's just samples for the most part (wonderfully packaged).. some of which I don't even like. I'm going to keep on looking for another Living Social deal .. $15 seems like a good price for what they offer.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 2, 2014)

Living social + a good ebates made my boxes $11.60 for the year. I'm keeping an eye out for something like that, I have 5 more boxes and 2 free with dots, so I've got time.


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 2, 2014)

I did the black friday deal...so I have until November...but my bad self just signed up for another beauty box - not samples - one full size item. Very curious as to what it will be like!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 2, 2014)

@@dancersmum what box is that?


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 2, 2014)

beautydna - it sounds like an interesting concept so I'm going to try a few months - each box is specifically customized to you. Usually you get one item - the questionnaire was really crazy detailed (for example I think there were 30 questions on scents alone for your skincare)...the idea is that they introduce you to things you need based on your specific wants and preferences. Its $25 a month but people seem get products that retail for $40-80 a month. One single item with info as to why it was chosen for you.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 2, 2014)

Well darn, I thought the theory of a longer wait = better gift card value would hold out but I got my box today and the gc was only $5.  Boo.

But my box finally showed up! Yay!


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 2, 2014)

My box arrived on the 26th this month but I was out of town. I really like the Camille Beckman hand lotion but not really anything else. The Ayres lotion has an odd smell and the Rusk just made my hair messy. I didn't even open the Sumita pencil, I will give it to someone else. I don't remember seeing a gift card in my box but there is nothing at C. Wonder I would have ordered.


----------



## janessapk (Jul 2, 2014)

Turns out that my gift cards, even though they started with a 20, were each worth $25. I got a set of highball glasses (4) for $26.99 and a printed mini striped bag for #21.99, both from the sale section. The $1 left over covered some of the shipping, so in total I paid $8 for 4 beautiful glasses, a purse, and shipping. Super stoked!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jul 2, 2014)

The Camille Beckman hand cream smells like Fruit Loops. It feels nice, but I smell my hands and I think... breakfast.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 3, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My box came today! Gonna try a red, white and blue mani possibly.


I just finished mine tonight!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 3, 2014)

@@shutterblog That looks awesome!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 3, 2014)

@shutterblog. Looks great, I think I should go for it, tomorrow and do something fun for the 4th with my nails.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> @@biancardi - I think someone mentioned the card only works if the value on the card is exceeded or matched by what is in the cart. I'd try putting something else in the cart.
> 
> I have not got my box yet...any idea when the gift card expires?


thanks!!  that worked ~  the card expires in 2015, so you are good

I got the following - just paid for shipping (which I think was outrageous!!).  But I love coffee mugs and the napkins were so pretty as well.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 5, 2014)

Ohmygosh I am in love with the Sumita eye shadow pencil! I took it on a work trip this past week and it was practically the only shadow I used the entire time, it's just so neutral and versatile while still having a sparkle.  This and the Alterna Boho Waves spray are my two most favorite items from Glossybox!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I just realized why the Camille Beckman hand cream seemed so familiar. That brand is based out of my home town! I used to buy their hand creams all the time in high school! :sdrop: Well, I am glad the brand is doing well. The ladies I remember from back then were very kind.

I also really like the Sumita pencil. The color is perfect to put in the crease when I wear my MAC Camel Coat Paintpot. I'm going to get a lot of use out of this one, I can tell.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 6, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ohmygosh I am in love with the Sumita eye shadow pencil! I took it on a work trip this past week and it was practically the only shadow I used the entire time, it's just so neutral and versatile while still having a sparkle.  This and the Alterna Boho Waves spray are my two most favorite items from Glossybox!


I love the pencil too! It's just so flattering and works for any occasion. Plus it stays on the lid. I have oily lids and I've been wearing it through the disgusting, humid New York summer days.

Oh, and my package from C. Wonder just came in! I bought the printed strip mini bag ($22) and added one of the luggage tags to bring the total over $25 so that I could use the code. Sucks that shipping is $9.50, but the bag is so cute and totally worth paying only $13 for! Probably my best buy of 2014 so far, lol.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 6, 2014)

I went to the C. Wonder store in Columbus, Ohio today and that store didn't get any of the special Glossyboxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I have a daughter and it is next to the American Girl Doll store where we had lunch, so I decided to spend my $5 gift card another day.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 7, 2014)

here you go darlings...only worth $5, never going to use it so enjoy

first one to use it gets it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

$5G-SCM4-4HZ6-HMWG


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 7, 2014)

I am at the beach so, I brought along a few glossybox items to test out..  The Sumita Pencil is the star.  Its the right amount of color for my casual week.


----------



## andiluewho (Jul 7, 2014)

pixikins said:


> here you go darlings...only worth $5, never going to use it so enjoy
> 
> first one to use it gets it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> $5G-SCM4-4HZ6-HMWG


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 8, 2014)

Are the giftcard codes stackable online?


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 8, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Are the giftcard codes stackable online?


I believe so; I was able to stack.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

My June box got to my moms house the day after I left. I was hoping to be able to receive it in person, now I have to wait for it to be mailed.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 11, 2014)

@@JC327 ~ Once you finally get June's, the July one will be right around the corner.  If you are still subscribed, of course.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Double the fun!

I am at the beach with pretty toasty skin right now and that Ayres is doing nothing for me.   A bummer but, glad I was able to try it out.   The texture is kinda yuck.  I would say more balm like than a butter.  The Rusk isn't helping me with my beach wind whipped hair.   Moving on to the hand cream in hopes for some major hydration.  The Sumita is my fav in this box but as someone mentioned, not long for this world.  Not a lot of product there.


----------



## britty (Jul 13, 2014)

$5 Code... Unfortunately I'll never use it with that ridiculous shipping charge (may have had it been $10 or more), and I don't have C. Wonder anywhere near me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hope someone else can enjoy this!  

$5G-SCGH-A6ZH-4AXG


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 13, 2014)

@@britty ~ Thank you.  I wasn't going to buy anything from C wonder for the same reasons.  But, I had a crappy day yesterday and didn't sleep.  So, saw your offer of a code and went for a bracelet to treat myself.  Thanks for making my day a little better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just a tad curious about this store.  I saw similar bracelets/necklaces while on vacation and they looked a bit cheap.  So, I am looking forward to "reviewing" the quality they carry.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 13, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@britty ~ Thank you.  I wasn't going to buy anything from C wonder for the same reasons.  But, I had a crappy day yesterday and didn't sleep.  So, saw your offer of a code and went for a bracelet to treat myself.  Thanks for making my day a little better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was just a tad curious about this store.  I saw similar bracelets/necklaces while on vacation and they looked a bit cheap.  So, I am looking forward to "reviewing" the quality they carry.


I also wasn't familiar with them. I bought the three-bar cuff with my code and I was really impressed with the weight and quality of it. Hope you love the one you got!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 16, 2014)

Today I received my bracelet from C wonder.  For the original price of $36.00, it would probably not be worth it.  But, for the 50% off and no shipping thanks to @@britty for lending me her code, I love it!  I have it on right now and plan to wear it out to dinner.

I can see why shipping is $9.95.  It was packed with some silly stuff.  A poster for using as a photo backdrop for your favorite C wonder item.  Strange.

The good news is I received a 30% off coupon to C Wonder as well as a $5.00 off coupon for new subscribers to GLOSSYBOX (first box).   If anyone is interested, let me know and I will post.  Paying it forward!


----------



## britty (Jul 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Today I received my bracelet from C wonder.  For the original price of $36.00, it would probably not be worth it.  But, for the 50% off and no shipping thanks to @@britty for lending me her code, I love it!  I have it on right now and plan to wear it out to dinner.
> 
> I can see why shipping is $9.95.  It was packed with some silly stuff.  A poster for using as a photo backdrop for your favorite C wonder item.  Strange.
> 
> The good news is I received a 30% off coupon to C Wonder as well as a $5.00 off coupon for new subscribers to GLOSSYBOX (first box).   If anyone is interested, let me know and I will post.  Paying it forward!


Yay!  Glad you were able to enjoy it!!


----------



## aweheck (Jul 16, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Today I received my bracelet from C wonder.  For the original price of $36.00, it would probably not be worth it.  But, for the 50% off and no shipping thanks to @@britty for lending me her code, I love it!  I have it on right now and plan to wear it out to dinner.
> 
> I can see why shipping is $9.95.  It was packed with some silly stuff.  A poster for using as a photo backdrop for your favorite C wonder item.  Strange.
> 
> The good news is I received a 30% off coupon to C Wonder as well as a $5.00 off coupon for new subscribers to GLOSSYBOX (first box).   If anyone is interested, let me know and I will post.  Paying it forward!


 i would appreciate any help in making a purchase on C. Wonder, could you message me or post what you don't want? Thankyou!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 17, 2014)

@@aweheck ~ I messaged you with the C Wonder code for 30%.   Hopefully, it helps make your purchase a bit cheaper.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm thrilled to get a sumita eye pencil! They are so smooth and work really great!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2015)

if anyone isn't using their C Wonder gift card, please let me know if you're willing to offer it.  I have a lot of stuff i'm trying to buy (shipping is $10 so want to offset that as well).  TIA!


----------



## liilak (Jan 8, 2015)

mishmish said:


> if anyone isn't using their C Wonder gift card, please let me know if you're willing to offer it.  I have a lot of stuff i'm trying to buy (shipping is $10 so want to offset that as well).  TIA!


When does the card expire?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2015)

End of the month. But I can confirm that they don't stack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2015)

Also the store is going out of business.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2015)

So I had a $10 card and it essentially allowed me to have free shipping. Site is 50% off though. But pretty limited.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2015)

Everything is 75% off now at CWonder. I had a $5, $10 &amp; $25 giftcards. Man I wish they stacked!

I paid only shipping for two transactions.  I got two initial mugs, one for me and one for my sister, a purse/tote and a set of votives for $19 (cost to ship two orders).  I have my $5 card leftover but it's kinda not worth it with shipping for such a small discount.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wow! Yes, the site should be closing any day. Use those cards ladies!  If not, feel free to mail to me (ha ha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to check out the store here in NYC. Apparently the downtown one will be the last remaining one open.  Not sure how long. Most have closed already. Bummer on the $10 minimum shipping though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you want my $5 card? I can mail it to Ya!

My items arrived today, the tote is HUGE! It was $88 originally! Only cost my shipping!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Do you want my $5 card? I can mail it to Ya!
> 
> My items arrived today, the tote is HUGE! It was $88 originally! Only cost my shipping!


would love any - thanks. I could go into the store (if i could catch the last one before it closes). i will PM you my address. thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Do you want my $5 card? I can mail it to Ya!
> 
> My items arrived today, the tote is HUGE! It was $88 originally! Only cost my shipping!


wow, you got a nice total!  that's great. you had enough to cover it.  Congrats!  I thought the site would have shut down before the discount went further than 50%. that's what the rumors were at the time.


----------



## liilak (Jan 21, 2015)

I went to the Columbus Circle NYC location, they seemed cleared out of the nicer accessories and no one wanted the safari inspired clothes.  I got a candle, 2 small decorative plates, a monogramed wine cork and an astrology necklace for $4 and my $25 card.  Not a bad haul, thank you GB!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2015)

mishmish said:


> wow, you got a nice total!  that's great. you had enough to cover it.  Congrats!  I thought the site would have shut down before the discount went further than 50%. that's what the rumors were at the time.


Yep I had two cards, $10 and $25 

These were my orders, I paid 2 rounds of shipping but hey $19 for a huge tote, 2 mugs and a nice gift-able set of votives was worth it. They shipped fedex ground works out to less than $5 per item if I attribute the cost of shipping to each item.  

Initial Mug SIZE: NSCOLOR: MULTI

LETTER: A

In Stock 1 $12.00 $3.00 Garden Scented Votive Candle Set SIZE: S/3COLOR: BLUE/PINK

In Stock 1 $28.00 $7.00




ITEM INFO DESCRIPTION STATUS QUANTITY PRICE SUBTOTAL Nylon Easy Tote SIZE: OSCOLOR: NAVY/BLACK

In Stock 1 $88.00 $22.00 Initial Mug SIZE: NSCOLOR: MULTI

LETTER: T

In Stock 1 $12.00 $3.00 

Putting my $5 giftcard in the mail to you today!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

I had a $10 giftcard but threw it out when I saw the outrageous shipping prices on their site (Amazon Prime has SO spoiled me).  Actually, most of their stuff (used to) cost more than I was willing to pay, anyway.  Apparently there is/was a C. Wonder in Atlanta, but I didn't care enough to hunt it down.

Went looking today and of course they had no more shirts in my size.  Oh well, no big loss.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Yep I had two cards, $10 and $25
> 
> These were my orders, I paid 2 rounds of shipping but hey $19 for a huge tote, 2 mugs and a nice gift-able set of votives was worth it. They shipped fedex ground works out to less than $5 per item if I attribute the cost of shipping to each item.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!  I will go and see if the last store is still open this weekend. Think it will be closing very soon. Any leftover gift card donations appreciated since they closed the stores (unless you see something online)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

liilak said:


> I went to the Columbus Circle NYC location, they seemed cleared out of the nicer accessories and no one wanted the safari inspired clothes.  I got a candle, 2 small decorative plates, a monogramed wine cork and an astrology necklace for $4 and my $25 card.  Not a bad haul, thank you GB!


Oh, I was told by the Soho store that one closed.  Sneaky.  Guess not yet. Soho said they were going to be the last.  Hmmm


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

liilak said:


> I went to the Columbus Circle NYC location, they seemed cleared out of the nicer accessories and no one wanted the safari inspired clothes.  I got a candle, 2 small decorative plates, a monogramed wine cork and an astrology necklace for $4 and my $25 card.  Not a bad haul, thank you GB!


and jealous that you got a $25 one. I got a $10 one and used it online (paid $10 shipping so it evened out) on a coat that doesnt fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I can't return.  If anyone wanted a size large C Wonder Wax Belted Jacket at Half off, I could send at no shipping cost.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

looks like website has been taken down


----------



## liilak (Jan 22, 2015)

The clothes are all so hideous!  I saw them all in person and they're all safari inspired and look like they're better suited for 80 year old women!  

I took my mother with me and she didn't want any of the clothes either, we spent the money on some overpriced knick knacks.  



mishmish said:


> and jealous that you got a $25 one. I got a $10 one and used it online (paid $10 shipping so it evened out) on a coat that doesnt fit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I can't return.  If anyone wanted a size large C Wonder Wax Belted Jacket at Half off, I could send at no shipping cost.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 22, 2015)

liilak said:


> The clothes are all so hideous!  I saw them all in person and they're all safari inspired and look like they're better suited for 80 year old women!
> 
> I took my mother with me and she didn't want any of the clothes either, we spent the money on some overpriced knick knacks.


Exactly why I ended up with a clearance dog collar.  It's a cute pink and green one and I must say Lily looks smashing in it!


----------



## liilak (Jan 22, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Exactly why I ended up with a clearance dog collar.  It's a cute pink and green one and I must say Lily looks smashing in it!


I really can't fathom what would inspire someone to open a safari themed clothing store and it's really no wonder that it's bankrupt.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 22, 2015)

liilak said:


> I really can't fathom what would inspire someone to open a safari themed clothing store and it's really no wonder that it's bankrupt.


LOL. I don't know that was exactly the theme. Maybe just leftover stock in one store. I didnt see any of that in the store I was in last weekend.


----------

